# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  शाकाहार और मोटापे पर वार

## Krishna

वजन कम करने की इच्छा रखने वाले लोगों के लिए शाकाहारी भोजन काफी मददगार हो सकता है। यदि शाकाहारी भोजन को सही प्रकार से अपनाया जाए तो यह शरीर को जरूरी ऊर्जा और शक्ति तो देता ही है, लेकिन वजन पर जरूर काबू रखता है। शाकाहारी भोजन में फाइबर की मात्रा अपेक्षाकृत अधिक पायी जाती है, जिससे आपका पेट लंबे समय तक भरा रहता है। लेकिन, इसके लिए कुछ बातों का खयाल रखना जरूरी है। यदि आप इन नियमों को मानें तो समय रहते आपकी चर्बी कम रहेगी।

----------


## Krishna

*शाकाहार का मतलब जंक फूड नहीं*आप शाकाहारी हैं, लेकिन इसका अर्थ यह नहीं कि आप अपने खाने-पीने का खयाल न रखें। शाकाहारी होने पर आपको जंक फूड खाने की छूट नहीं मिल जाती। आपको ऐसा आहार खाना चाहिए जो पचने में आसान हो साथ ही जिसमें कैलोरी की मात्रा कम हो। जंक फूड इन दोनों ही मानकों पर खरा नहीं उतरता।

----------


## Krishna

.....................................

----------


## Krishna

*पैकेड नहीं ओरिजनल चुनें*काम की आपाधापी में हमारे पास वक्त ही कहां बचता है। और वक्त की इसी कमी को पूरा करने के लिए हम प्राकृतिक उत्पादों के स्थान पर पैकेड फूड को तरजीह देने लगते हैं। जूस से लेकर अन्य उत्पाद प्रोसेस्ड रूप में हमारे सामने आने लगते हैं। भले ही ये उत्पाद हमारे वक्त की बचत करते हों, लेकिन सेहत और वजन घटाने के लिहाज से इन्हें बिलकुल सही नहीं माना जा सकता। इनमें इस्तेमाल होने वाले प्रिजरवेटिव और चीनी वजन बढ़ाने के कारक हो सकते हैं। तो बेहतर है कि आप ताजा फलों, सब्जियों और जूस को ही तरजीह दें।

----------


## Krishna

*
फाइबर से भरे फल*अगर आपको भूख लग रही है, तो थोड़े से फल खा लीजिए। शोध में साबित हुआ है कि हम उन चीजों को खाने में दिलचस्पी दिखाते हैं जो हमारे सामने होती हैं। तो अपनी रसोई में फलों की एक कटोरी जरूर रखें। सेब और नाशपति अच्छे विकल्प हैं। इनमें फाइबर काफी अधिक मात्रा में होता है, जिससे आपका पेट काफी लंबे समय तक भरा रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

ओट्स मेरा दोस्त


मीठा दलिया आपकी सेहत के लिए अच्छा नहीं। क्यों न इसके स्*थान पर ओट्स को अपने नाश्ते का आधार बनाइए। यह आपके लिए काफी फायदेमंद होता है खासतौर पर अगर इसमें सेब, केला, अलसी और अन्य कई पोषक फलों को मिला लिया जाए। ओटमील कोलेस्ट्रॉल को कम करता है। यह आपके दिल को सेहतमंद बनाये रखता है।

----------


## Krishna

जरा इस पर दें ध्यान


स्वयं को शारीरिक रूप से अधिक सक्रिय बनायें। स्वास्थ्य लाभ पाने के लिए आपको रोजाना तेज दौड़ लगाने की ही जरूरत नहीं है। आप अपनी पसंद का व्यायाम चुन सकते हैं। आप चाहें तो योग, पैदल चलना, डांस या फिर कुछ और चुन सकते हैं। तो थोड़ी देर के लिए कंप्यूटर, मोबाइल को दूर कीजिए और स्वयं के लिए कुछ समय निकालें। लेकिन, इसके साथ ही इस बात पर भी ध्यान दें कि वजन कम करने में आहार की भूमिका 80 फीसदी होती है और व्यायाम की 20 फीसदी। तो, अगर आप कड़ा व्यायाम करने के बाद अपने खानपान को लेकर लापरवाह हो जाते हैं, तो आपको कोई फायदा होने वाला नहीं है। आपको दोनों के बीच सही सामंजस्य बैठाना होगा।

बहुत पहले टीवी पर एक विज्ञापन आया करता था, 'शाकाहारी बनिये, अच्*छा है'। वाकई शाकाहारी बनने के अपने फायदे हैं और अगर आप वजन कम करना चाह रहे हैं तो शाकाहार आपके लिए काफी फायदेमंद साबित हो सकता है|

----------

